# pygmy chain sword vs. dwarf sag??



## meateater311

Hey everyone, is there anyway to tell the difference between between pygmy chain sword and dwarf sag. I have one in my 2wpg 55gallon tank with no CO2 and its spreading nicely. It is very small about two inches at most and spreads by underground runners. Each plant has pretty strong roots. I want to know so I can get more. I read somewhere pygmy spreads with above ground runners and dwarf sag has under ground runners any truth to that?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

No truth to that.
They both spread by 'runners'. The runners will go wherever, and however they can to spread.
Pygmy chain sword should have slightly wider leaves, and grow shorter than dwarf sag. 
Dwarf sag has to grow in thick before growing tall tho, in my experience with it.

Hope that helped


----------



## Murphy18

I have a mixture of both these in my tank, i am running only 1.3wpg and dosing excel. They started out pretty slow, but now are starting to spread like. When i got mine i couldn;t really tell the difference bewtween them so i just planted them near\each other as they do look very similar. I cant wait till they fil out a bit.


----------



## Murphy18

Herer are some pics, i only originally bought about ten plants, i dont really know which is dwarf sag and which are the mini swords. Like i said, i just mixed them up. I put a few in either side of the tank. I think there is more chain swords on the right side though. You can see wherer the new plants are starting to come through. I think they are a very nice foreground plant


----------



## meateater311

Yeah thx guys. I guess it doesnt matter as long as theyre growing. I might get some more pygmy swords to see if they grow the same. I think those stay shorter anyways. Thats a really red red in the back of that pic if thats what it is. Nice fish


----------



## Murphy18

meateater311 said:


> Yeah thx guys. I guess it doesnt matter as long as theyre growing. I might get some more pygmy swords to see if they grow the same. I think those stay shorter anyways. Thats a really red red in the back of that pic if thats what it is. Nice fish


Ye its a red, its my eyeless one, i named him ''eyeball'', dont ask









He seems to be the only one who likes the camera, little poser he is


----------

